# Fuel system part ?



## BBPeik (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey guys,
So I am trying to get my car ready for the smog ref. Now in cali they do an evap system test , so I was going through all the lines by the fuel tank. Two of the lines are not even connected. I also found this part. It is hooked up between the fue pump and the fuel accumulator. I was not sure what it was and could not find it on the bently diagram. Unless it is the expansion tank. Looks a bit small for that though. Any ideas on what it is would be appreciated.
Thanks 
Brendan
sorry the pic is so huge


----------



## lucy16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I also would like to know what this part is!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

BBPeik said:


> . . . I also found this part. It is hooked up between the fue pump and the fuel accumulator. I was not sure what it was and could not find it on the bently diagram.





lucy16v said:


> I also would like to know what this part is!


First I do not have a Bentley for A1 Golfs/Jettas or Scirocco or Cabriolets, but that part should be shown in those manuals. I have repair manuals for those vehicles, other publishings, which show it so I don't understand why the Bentley dosen't. VW lists it on their parts programs as a filter I believe. What it is is the fore runner to the black tank found on other cars like the A2 platform models with CIS or Digifant. Fuel is pumped in from the transfer pump in the gas tank, return fuel from the engine dumps in there first befor maybe going back to the gas tank and the ain pump draws its fuel from it. There is a so so filter inside but it is more of a sieve than it is a filter.


----------



## lucy16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I found out what this part is

I assume its the part located under the gas tank and attached to the fuel pump. I have done some reading and found out it's the fuel pump reservoir. Its so that when going around corners on low fuel, you won't be starving for gas. German auto parts and authausaz do not sell them but you can find them around only thing is they pretty pricey (over $100) so you are better off looking in the classified section for people that are parting out cars and hope to pick one up for $20


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

lucy16v said:


> I found out what this part is
> 
> I assume its the part located under the gas tank and attached to the fuel pump. I have done some reading and found out it's the fuel pump reservoir. Its so that when going around corners on low fuel, you won't be starving for gas. German auto parts and authausaz do not sell them but you can find them around only thing is they pretty pricey (over $100) so you are better off looking in the classified section for people that are parting out cars and hope to pick one up for $20


thats not the fuel reservoir.. the fuel reservoir has the fuel pump INSIDE the reservoir..


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

lucy16v said:


> I found out what this part is . . . it's the fuel pump reservoir. Its so that when going around corners on low fuel, you won't be starving for gas. . . pretty pricey (over $100)


I don't know where you were reading but the information is really incorrect. Yes you can call it a reservoir if you like because fuel *is* stored in it, but it is not intended to *store* fuel but to re-circulate it better. turning corners has nothing to do with its function either as vehicles have turned corners for many years before this part was installed. In a nutshell here is how it works; The transfer pump feeds fuel into it - the main pump draws fuel from it - unused fuel from the injectors is returned to the fuel tank but first dumps into this part - if the "reservior" is already full of fuel it just keeps going back to the fuel tank. The whole idea is to keep the fuel moving to not soak up any heat and to keep the main pump supplied at all times. 

That $100 cost can not be for the part pictured. That part is not the black reservoir (main pump housing) that is used on A2 vehicles. They are a little expensive but they do the same thing really. This part is most often a cream or white kind of color and much smaller. It is held in place with a metal kind of clip. I purchased one about two years ago from VW and it was about 29 euro or about $40.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Apparently this part has been retro-fitted to this vehicle, if it is on the GTI. The car would and will run just fine with the original parts fitted.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

That is correct if the car were original but it has a 2.0L 16v so the original poster says. So it could be running on a Digifant system or a stand alone system or who knows what. But I just went by the picture really and not much else.


----------

